# Vape & Music



## Steyn777 (19/5/18)

Probably the only thing I don't listen to is Jazz. I have from Vivaldi, Bach to Led Zeppelin, Meat Loaf to Paul van Dyk, Avicci to Jerry lee lewis, Buddy Holly, to Tracy Chapman, Florence and the Machine,to Koos du Plessis, Jo Black.
But my staple is Celtic Punk rock:


----------

